# I need a full time Barista in South Wales :)



## Sam Baffle Haus (Jun 23, 2021)

Hi all!

I am in desprate need of a talented barista or someone that is a super passionate coffee lover that wants to turn it into a paid profession. I own a motor themed venue near Abergavenny in South Wales and need someone to take ownership over the cafe side of the business to include full management of staff and of course keep our coffee reputation going! I've included a little history below, if you are at all interested or know someone who wants to grow with us drop me a message or give me a call on 07943 722 325.

Baffle Culture is a motor inspired lifestyle brand focused on 'sharing the ride' and having some fun along the way! As a group of owners we have a passion for good quality coffee and have always struggled to find a welcoming motor themed establishment that serves artisan coffee and food in Wales. What started as conversations in a whatsapp group has now escalated to Baffle Haus, which is fast becoming the go to destination in South Wales for those interested in bikes or cars.

Customer service and creating a welcoming family friendly atmosphere is without a doubt the most important thing to us. We are on the search for an enthusiastic and driven individual who buys into our vision and is keen to grow with us as a business. Knowledge or interest about motors is not necessary, but a passion for creating an awesome experience for customers is!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Sam Baffle Haus You might find you get more exposure placing a "wanted" ad in classifieds


----------

